# Lyft surges - Can you tell in the application?



## dallas_female_driver (Jun 1, 2015)

On uber I can see that the ride is a surge, however I can't find this in the lyft application. 
Is this visible?


----------



## CCW (Dec 25, 2015)

Lyft hides it. Lyft doesn't want the driver to know, if driver knows, he/she can cherrypicking.

The only way to know is to ask PAX or if you have 2nd phone that has Lyft app on and know the 50 shades of pink in that area of map.


----------



## Warren Honeycutt (Jun 7, 2015)

You can tell Primetime/Surge areas when you are online with LYFT. The primetime areas will show on your app as different shades of pink. Primetime is Surge for Lyft.


----------



## Idunno (Nov 1, 2015)

Lyft has fukked me on numerous occasions being the only vehicle available in +100 primetime only to find out it was a normal fare. Thanksgiving/Christmas weekends where people admitted waiting 2 hours for a vehicle and I get stuck with a normal fare? Fukk you lyft


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

This is why when it's surging, I generally turn off Lyft and open Uber. I took a chance on one Lyft ride last night that I was pretty sure was at least 100 percent surge, and it turned out to be 150 percent. That was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

Idunno said:


> Lyft has fukked me on numerous occasions being the only vehicle available in +100 primetime only to find out it was a normal fare. Thanksgiving/Christmas weekends where people admitted waiting 2 hours for a vehicle and I get stuck with a normal fare? Fukk you lyft


Me too. I've been on Lyft's riders app, and it shows prime time price, and after I finish the run, I'LL get paid for a regular fare. Lyft, is with the BS.!!!


----------



## Idunno (Nov 1, 2015)

Greguzzi said:


> This is why when it's surging, I generally turn off Lyft and open Uber. I took a chance on one Lyft ride last night that I was pretty sure was at least 100 percent surge, and it turned out to be 150 percent. That was a pleasant surprise.


It was a weird day, Uber was down or something. People at the airport had to download Lyft cause they couldn't catch an uber and it was also snowing. Had a few trips at +150/+200 primetime and others at regular price. And I was getting pinged 20 minutes out. So demand was super high. Fukk you Lyft, no way in hell I was driving in the snow at regular price. Even had one guy admit he had to cancel 10 times cause he didn't want to agree to the higher price.


----------



## Idunno (Nov 1, 2015)

KekeLo said:


> Me too. I've been on Lyft's riders app, and it shows prime time price, and after I finish the run, I'LL get paid for a regular fare. Lyft, is with the BS.!!!


The worst is when you get your hopes up thinking it's a profitable ride and wham! nope!

Lyft off


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

Idunno said:


> The worst is when you get your hopes up thinking it's a profitable ride and wham! nope!
> 
> Lyft off


The drivers in San Francisco were complaining about the same issue with Lyft. You're deep in a PT area, and get a regular run. I haven't turned the app on for weeks.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

I stopped lyfting after got the sign on bonus because of the invisible pt! Btw, not a lot of people tip either! Around 20%! Most times just 1s and 2s! I only got one $5! On the other hand, less than 5% people tip on uber! But they are 5s, 10s and sometimes 20s!


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

No, ask the passenger.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

In Driver Mode, I see this "Prime Time" box come and go. Sometimes it says "25% more"... "75%-100% more", etc.. Is this a SURGE? How can you tell if the commission you received for a given ride was during "Prime Time"? The way that box comes and goes, there's no way to tell if the time and location of your passenger getting in the car is a Prime Time ride. It would be nice to see if it was, after the ride was completed, or, on our Lyft Dashboard.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

After the ride is complete, the fare will report that there was prime time attached to it (it is very small print and easy to miss).


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

andaas said:


> After the ride is complete, the fare will report that there was prime time attached to it (it is very small print and easy to miss).


OK. Thanks. It must be really small. You're referring to the window that shows the fare that was charged and the stars for rating the passenger? I'll look really closely going forward. Can't recall ever seeing a notification that Prime Time is attached. Thanx again, Andaas.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

When it's completed, it'll day in smal print right under the fare


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Here's an image from the Lyft website, ignore the pink circled area, but look beneath the fare just under "Total before tip".


----------

